# GTO pontiac "arrow" emblem help



## rjlima51 (Jun 7, 2009)

Can anyone help me solve the mystery of the arrow emblem? I need a orange front emblem to match the one that's on the rear. It's not a decal, it looks factory but when I ordered one for the front from the dealer (using the VIN) it came in red! I've seen other GTO pix on the 'net and they too have the orange color but some have red too. My car is an 06 burnished orange. I've seen a stainless set with no color some where on this forum but would prefer the orange one if I can find one. THANX!


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

ask another dealer. tell them you want orange for a impulse blue.... mine are orange. if they tell you they need a vin let me know and i'll get you one. off my vin.


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm not sure about the BOM, but the factory emblems were RED on all other GTOs, they just faded to orange... Orange is defective, red is correct. Mine too are turning orange

http://www.gtoforum.com/f42/what-color-pontiac-emblems-supposed-11126/


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Those arrows come in RED, red is the correct color. The arrows you see that are orange, they faded. Mine are Orange. The one on the GTO-R Rolex car is red, I commented on that to Matt Connolloy and he told me he has a whole bunch of them but he didn't offer me one 

Your dealer can't supply you with an orange one cause they come in red.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

taz4141 said:


> tell them you want orange for a impulse blue.... *mine are orange*.


you bought the car used didn't you???

to the OP. 

most of the time you are seeing orange in pics, it's that the factory ones have just faded. when you see other colors, it's because people have bought vinyl overlays for the arrowheads and put them on themselves


----------



## rjlima51 (Jun 7, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Those arrows come in RED, red is the correct color. The arrows you see that are orange, they faded. Mine are Orange. The one on the GTO-R Rolex car is red, I commented on that to Matt Connolloy and he told me he has a whole bunch of them but he didn't offer me one
> 
> Your dealer can't supply you with an orange one cause they come in red.


Thanx I,ve already found that the "judge" is the expert on all things GTO. My car came from Cailifornia so the faded theory makes sense. This forum is grest!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

rjlima51 said:


> Thanx I,ve already found that the "judge" is the expert on all things GTO. My car came from Cailifornia so the faded theory makes sense. This forum is grest!!


Not hardly, but thanks


----------

